# Does Kontakt 4 use more, less or about the same resourses as 3.5?



## P.T. (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking them up on the 1/2 price upgrade this month.

I don't know if I would do it if K4 uses more resources than 3.5.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

It's better in every way, for me at least.


----------



## A1MixMan (Jun 14, 2010)

I have heard that it does for some, and for others it doesn't, so your results may vary. I still would upgrade though.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 16, 2010)

Another k4 related thing:

Did they do something to the audio engine?
I Swear the first thing that struck me was that there is a very very significant improvement in the sound enginge of k4 compared to k3, it sounds brighter but somehow better,...im surprised no one mentioned this at all, so maybe im crazy but to my ears k4.1 sound way better.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 16, 2010)

K3.5 and K4.1 - to me - sound identical. It does seem more stable here though.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 16, 2010)

They all sound the same.


----------



## TuwaSni (Jun 16, 2010)

As to resources - it depends on which features you are accessing - as long as you don't use the file compression or AET - it is about the same as 3.5. As far as I can tell - I haven't noticed any difference in sound between 3.5 and 4 - there is a difference between 3 and 3.5/4 - more flat responce (which is why it might appear to sound brighter.)

Tuwa Sni


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, i was not expecting a difference at all..it kinda jumped at me...but im sure something has improved..., in a subtle way offcourse, but very noticable for me atleast. Maybe Psychosomatic 

They do NOT however, sound "the same".
Go back to k1 , and im sure you would ( or you should ...) hear the difference 

Anyway..
@TuwaSni:

You mean to say filecompression has increased use of system resources? I thought it was the opposite? obviously it requires less RAM and Straming capacity...but does that come at the cost of increased CPU activity?


----------



## P.T. (Jun 16, 2010)

If it is uncompressing on the fly then it would use more cpu , I think.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, im not sure it works like that...altho i dont know the specific technicalities involved in "lossless" compression...im quite sure its meant to SAVE system resources....


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah it decompresses on the fly, just like Vienna player. It uses some extra CPU for that, but less RAM as a counterweight.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just had confirmation from N.1 that they have indeed found that K4.1 uses more virtual memory in Logic than K3.5. Glad to know it wasn't just my system! I guess this means I'll have to get the 64bit system up & running very soon.

~C


----------

